# EMTs exchange Poland - USA



## Karol POL (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I'm a paramedic from Krakow, Poland.
I'm looking for EMT from  USA to invite him to Poland , Krakow to get practice in  ambulance.
I can offer:
-practice in Krakow EMS
-visiting EMS dispatcher Center 
-pick up from airport
-stay in my flat (about 1 week more or less)
-visiting Krakow and other 
I assume that the best month will be august and later( to set up permission from my director for practice) but in this year .
Id like to visit my guest at the same conditions in 2015 year.
If You interested please contact me via priv.
best regards!!!


----------



## Summit (Mar 26, 2014)

cześć! witaj!

What an opportunity!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 26, 2014)

wow, cool offer!


----------



## Karol POL (Apr 2, 2014)

If You have any question please feel free to ask


----------



## Karol POL (Apr 7, 2014)

Still nothing... Guys!! Its real offer :excl:
Please leave a questions :excl:


----------



## Karol POL (Apr 7, 2014)

At this moment we are working on life pack 15 and new Renault Master and Mercedes Sprinter. 
How about You?


----------



## Karol POL (Apr 9, 2014)

up!


----------



## pcpcanada (May 21, 2014)

Hey,

Im a Canadian Paramedic in Ontario, Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario, Im also Polish, Born in Canada, but the first one! So im fluent in Polish aswell, 

PM me if you'd be interested in that,


----------



## Karol POL (Jun 19, 2014)

pcpcanada said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im a Canadian Paramedic in Ontario, Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario, Im also Polish, Born in Canada, but the first one! So im fluent in Polish aswell,
> 
> PM me if you'd be interested in that,


could you find me via facebook?
my name is Karol Huzarski


----------

